# Suited & Booted



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Well here it is. I really slacked on making a build thread, or even posting pics for that matter. 

Now thats she's all tucked in for the winter I wanted to share some pics gathered from h2o.

I got to do a photoshoot with Jake G and Michaelmark5 latelatelate one evening and here are a few snaps.

Airlift XLs
Easystreet Autopilot
Air Zenith OB2
Notched

Enjoy!


































And a few candids I found from the week


































And one of the ugly s.o.b that drives it.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks real nice, didn't really like those wheels until I saw them on your car :thumbup: nice work


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice!! I was loving this car when i saw it down there :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i was oogling at this last h20. your choice of wheels :thumbup:


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

So many sick bagged red A4's lol. Jason's featured on AirSociety and now yours ... Love it!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

-TEXAS2LO- said:


> So many sick bagged red A4's lol. Jason's featured on AirSociety and now yours ... Love it!


Sick A3s? 

Car looks so clean! Love it, keep it up!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks errybody!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hella gay.


----------



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

VW-Pssst said:


> Sick A3s?
> 
> Car looks so clean! Love it, keep it up!:thumbup::beer:


Bad typo lol 
Yes A3


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

love it


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

travy said:


> hella gay.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Travy said:


> Hella gay.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks awesome, Dan. Great work.

Took you long enough to post some decent pics of this thing!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Gee thanks, Darrick.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

tuodiao said:


> Welcome to ---------------（http://www.*********** ）
> We are specialized in offering all kinds of top brand shoes, jeans, t-
> shirts, bikini, swimwear, jacket, jerseys, watches, purses, handbags,
> belts, wallets , sunglasses and hats etc.
> ...


Nice, probably should have checked to see if there was a website censor before spamming tha 'Tex breeeh. 

Anyway, awesome looks man. Ballin' :thumbup:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Dropping by only because my car is in the photos :heart:



Just kidding.



Oh and hi tek.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

ohhhh dannnny boyy


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Yo douche!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

always looking good :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

oh tell me lies said:


> Oh and hi tek.


hellllo kait, hope all is well!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Dan, How's that paint holding up on your rear quarters? Mine just kinda chipped off yesterday at the bottom of the arch on the left side from slipping in and out of the tire/lip gap 

EDIT: Looks like yours just sit right at the lip and aren't damaged by it


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i would think if you didn't empty the bag, and just released enough air to slide over the tire but not all the way down into the gap,you may have less rubbing against the lip?

i'm not sure, but that's one reason why i haven't added camber or flared my fenders a hair.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The paint on my fenders is jacked, mostly on the inside though. I try my best to get it to just rest on the tire, but sometimes I slip and smash it into my wheel.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, true true. Without any tire shine on it, it just sits on the tire. But with some sort of lubrication, it just slips right in :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Yeah, true true. Without any tire shine on it, it just sits on the tire. But with some sort of lubrication, it just slips right in :sly:
> 
> :laugh:


U durty bro.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> But with some sort of lubrication, it just slips right in :sly:


TWSS.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected]!!!

How do you like the zenith compressor?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh:

In for more pics breh!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I love my AZ, it fills my 5 gallon in less than a minute from 110-145psi. 

No new pics as of yet, she's still tucked away.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh yes..that thing you folks call winter.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Cork it.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Didnt end up selling it?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Ahh yes..that thing you folks call winter.


hey now 


Cant wait to see what you do this season Dan. I need to get started finishing up a few of my own little plans.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Teebo said:


> Didnt end up selling it?


Two flaked "buyers" now.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

"finally"
:laugh: It looks great :thumbup:ic:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

t_white said:


> Cant wait to see what you do this season Dan.


Mostly just driving it. And doing my TB and water pump. That should wow the show crowds.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> Mostly just driving it. And doing my TB and water pump. That should wow the show crowds.


Tell them you paid the dealership to do it. Baller $tatu$.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------

